# Professioanl Qualification Requirement for Dentists in UAE



## shoaibazizmeer (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello everyone. I work in UAE in Abu Dhabi. My wife-to-be is a dentist. She graduated in the year 2008 and since then she has been working in Public Health facilites, like govt. hospital under her university and she will get the license at the end of 2012. Hence she has 4 years post-graduate experience, which you may call internship or house job to obtain license.

My questions is, with all these credentials, is she able to come and work in UAE.

I checked with HAAD (Abu Dhabi Health Authority) and DHA (Dubai Health Authority).

My understanding after reading the procedures tell me she should be eligible to come and work. 

Your reply will be really appericiated.

Regards


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You need to phone HAAD if you don't think their website is clear enough for you.


----------

